# 1977 skyline



## Montreal (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm looking for a 1977 skyline, I don't really care about the condition of the car since I'm going to restore it later on. If you have any info plz contact me at [email protected]

Tim


----------



## 77JAPAN (Mar 30, 2005)

Montreal said:


> I'm looking for a 1977 skyline, I don't really care about the condition of the car since I'm going to restore it later on. If you have any info plz contact me at [email protected]
> 
> Tim


I have a 77 Nissan Skyline, but its not for sale... I do have a lot of extra parts from Australia, Japan, and UK.


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

Montreal said:


> I'm looking for a 1977 skyline, I don't really care about the condition of the car since I'm going to restore it later on. If you have any info plz contact me at [email protected]
> 
> Tim


I honestly don't see any, but I will definatley keep my eye's posted here in Japan. With you comment concerning condition, most of these older cars are pampered real good. You would rarely find one that's in need of restoration. 

Adam


----------

